# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  بااین نمرات ترمیم  معدل شرکت کنم یادیپلم مجددبگیرم برای کنکور96

## yasin tahazadeh

نمرات نهایم ایناهستن
سوم:
زبان فارسی 19.75
ادبیات19.5
دین وزندگی20
عربی 19.5
زبان20
حسابان20
فیزیک18
شیمی18
میخام کنکور96تجربی شرکت کنم.دپیلم مجددتجربی بیگیرم یاتوترمیم معدل شرکت کنم؟

----------


## alirezasavary

> نمرات نهایم ایناهستن
> سوم:
> زبان فارسی 19.75
> ادبیات19.5
> دین وزندگی20
> عربی 19.5
> زبان20
> حسابان20
> فیزیک18
> ...


نمراتتون برای آوردن رتبه زیر 500 هم مناسب هست عزیز
لطفا ذهنتون رو بیخودی درگیر ترمیم و دیپ مجدد نکنید

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> نمراتتون برای آوردن رتبه زیر 500 هم مناسب هست عزیز
> لطفا ذهنتون رو بیخودی درگیر ترمیم و دیپ مجدد نکنید


آخه میخام کنکور96شرکت کنم کنم نه95

----------


## alirezasavary

> آخه میخام کنکور96شرکت کنم کنم نه95


داداش معدل بالای 19 عالیه حالا فرقی نمیکنه چه سالی بخوای کنکور بدی
در ضمن بزارید توجیحتون کنم که بدونید:
ترمیم معدل و افزایش نمرات درس فقط برای کسانی که در کنکور همون رشته ای که در اون دیپلم اخذ کردن(به طور مثال برای شما ریاضی) براتون نمرات اعمال میشه وگرنه اگر دیپلم ریاضی داشته باشید ولی بخواید کنکور تجربی بدید افزایش نمراتتون در کنکور تجربی براتون اعمال نمیشه و عملا نمرات همون نمرات اصلی دیپلمتون هست
راه بعدی هم دیپ مجدد هست که بسیار وقت گیره و کلی باید درسای چرت و پرت بخونید در حالی که به جاش میتونید با این معدل بسیار خوبی که دارید همون زمان رو بزارید واسه مطالعه کنکور

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_ن بابا نمراتت عالیه وقتتو با دیپ مجدد و ترمیم و اینا تلف نکن فقط بشین بخون نمراتت عالیه_

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

ترمیم معدل میتونم شرکت کنم کی گفته نمیتونم شرکت کنم؟

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

خواهشن کمک کنید

----------


## aCe

مرد موُمن میگن معدلت خوبه لقمه رو دور دهنت میچرخونی چرا؟!

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

فیزیک وشیمی پایینه

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

کی نیست جواب بده :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## aCe

خب شانستو امتحان کن برا فیزیک شیمی . ضرر نمیکنی فوقش پایینتر 18 میگیری اونم که نمره 18 خودتو بجاش مینویسن

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

خردادشرکت کنم یاشهریوردرترمیم معدل؟

----------


## optician

> کی نیست جواب بده


یعنی فیزیک و شیمی امسال 20 میشی؟؟؟

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

شیمی وفیزیکم18کی گفته 20

----------


## fateme.tehran

نمرات عالیه عالیه ..دست رو ترمیم نذار..
اما تاثیر معدل برای شما کمتر حساب خواهر شد و کنکورتون مهم تر خواهد بود نسبت به دیپلمه های تجربی..پس تمرکز کنید به روی مباحث مهم زیست و بقیه دروس..
شما موقعیت عالی ای در اختیار دارید.از حسابانو دیفرانسیلو هندسه گسسته ی سخت و ریاضی و ترمودینامیک فیزیک خلاص خواهید شد و تنها به جای اون،درس شیرین زیست شناسی جایگزین میشه..با خیالی آسوده شروع به تست زنی و مطالعه کنید.

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> نمرات عالیه عالیه ..دست رو ترمیم نذار..
> اما تاثیر معدل برای شما کمتر حساب خواهر شد و کنکورتون مهم تر خواهد بود نسبت به دیپلمه های تجربی..پس تمرکز کنید به روی مباحث مهم زیست و بقیه دروس..
> شما موقعیت عالی ای در اختیار دارید.از حسابانو دیفرانسیلو هندسه گسسته ی سخت و ریاضی و ترمودینامیک فیزیک خلاص خواهید شد و تنها به جای اون،درس شیرین زیست شناسی جایگزین میشه..با خیالی آسوده شروع به تست زنی و مطالعه کنید.


این دوتا18 روبه 20تبدیل کنم.ضررداره؟ :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## fateme.tehran

> این دوتا18 روبه 20تبدیل کنم.ضررداره؟


ان شاالله.اقدام کنید هرطور که صلاح میدونید

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> خدایی ابهت دیپلم مجدد زیر سوال بردین
> 
> اصلا روت میشه با این نمره ها بری تو جلسه امتحان دیپلم مجددیا ؟


چون نمیخام بعدکنکورحسرت بخورم چراترمیم معدل نرفتم یادیپلم مجددنگرفتم

----------


## bahman seraj

> شیمی وفیزیکم18کی گفته 20


ایشون گفتن شما اینقدر به خودت مطمنی که این دو تا رو 20 میشی؟ اومدیمو کمتر شدی اون موقع چی؟ در ضمن شما که دیپلم ریاضی داری کنکور تجربی شرکت میکنی بهتره چون تاثیر ازمون کنکور برا شما بیشتره

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> ایشون گفتن شما اینقدر به خودت مطمنی که این دو تا رو 20 میشی؟ اومدیمو کمتر شدی اون موقع چی؟ در ضمن شما که دیپلم ریاضی داری کنکور تجربی شرکت میکنی بهتره چون تاثیر ازمون کنکور برا شما بیشتره


خوب بخونم بیست میشم دیگه :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## bahman seraj

> خوب بخونم بیست میشم دیگه


امتحانات نهایی 5 سال پیش با الان درجه سختیش بیشتر شده  و میدونی که چون کشوری هم هست تکت تک واژه ها و راه حل ها مهمه یه مقدار ریسکش بیشتر ولی در هر صورت تاثیر ازمون کنکور با دیپلم فعلی شما بیشتره  و به نفع شماست .

----------


## Dj.ALI

> نمرات نهایم ایناهستن
> سوم:
> زبان فارسی 19.75
> ادبیات19.5
> دین وزندگی20
> عربی 19.5
> زبان20
> حسابان20
> فیزیک18
> ...


عامو بیاین برین شما هم مسخره ی خودتون کردین..طرف همه ی  درساش 18 و 19 و 20 چسی الکی هم میاد..برید جمع خودتون کنید ملتو مسخره  کردین...عنشو دراوردید دیگه هی میخواین زیر خودتونو سوراخ کنید ولی ما هم  تو این جامعه هستیم و نمیزاریم

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> امتحانات نهایی 5 سال پیش با الان درجه سختیش بیشتر شده  و میدونی که چون کشوری هم هست تکت تک واژه ها و راه حل ها مهمه یه مقدار ریسکش بیشتر ولی در هر صورت تاثیر ازمون کنکور با دیپلم فعلی شما بیشتره  و به نفع شماست .


من سال92دیپلم گرفتم نه 5سال پیش

----------


## bahman seraj

> من سال92دیپلم گرفتم نه 5سال پیش


اقا شما اصل رو ول کردی چسبیدی به حاشیه؟ خودت میدونی من که میگم  به ریسکش نمی ارزه برای بار سوم عرض میکنم اقا یاسین سهم ازمون کنکور طبق دیپلم فعلی شما بیشتره  و بیشتر بنفع شماست ایا وکیلم شما رو با همین دیپلم فعلی سر جلسه کنکور بنشانم؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> اقا شما اصل رو ول کردی چسبیدی به حاشیه؟ خودت میدونی من که میگم  به ریسکش نمی ارزه برای بار سوم عرض میکنم اقا یاسین سهم ازمون کنکور طبق دیپلم فعلی شما بیشتره  و بیشتر بنفع شماست ایا وکیلم شما رو با همین دیپلم فعلی سر جلسه کنکور بنشانم؟


بلههههههههههههههههههههه :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

ترمیم معدل شرکت میکنم تصویب شد :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## aCe

> عامو بیاین برین شما هم مسخره ی خودتون کردین..طرف همه ی  درساش 18 و 19 و 20 چسی الکی هم میاد..برید جمع خودتون کنید ملتو مسخره  کردین...عنشو دراوردید دیگه هی میخواین زیر خودتونو سوراخ کنید ولی ما هم  تو این جامعه هستیم و نمیزاریم


*فکــ کنم فیلمــمون کرده*  :Y (672):

----------


## m a h s a

> نمرات نهایم ایناهستن
> سوم:
> زبان فارسی 19.75
> ادبیات19.5
> دین وزندگی20
> عربی 19.5
> زبان20
> حسابان20
> فیزیک18
> ...


با این نمرات هیچ شانسی نداری پیشنهاد میکنم اصلا بیخی کنکور شو :Yahoo (35):

----------


## alirezasavary

> ترمیم معدل میتونم شرکت کنم کی گفته نمیتونم شرکت کنم؟


اصلا منظورمو متوجه نشدی
گفتم میتونی ترمیم شرکت کنی اما اگر حتی نمره ات بالاتر بشه فقط در صورتی برات نمره بالاتر رو در نظر میگیرن که توی رشته ای که توش دیپلم گرفتی یعنی ریاضی بخوای کنکور شرکت کنی
و با توجه به اینکه شما میخوای کنکور تجربی بدی حتی اگه ترمیم شرکت بکنی و همه رو 20 بشی بازم نمرات دیپلم خودتو بدون 0.25 تغییر برات تاثیر میدن چون توی کنکور رشته ای که توش دیپلم گرفتی نمیخوای شرکت کنی
وگرنه من نگفتم نمیتونید ترمیم شرکت کنید حالا خود دانید...

----------

